# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Гададхаре Пандиту прабху >  Школы санскрита

## Марина З

Добрый день. Подскажите пожалуйста школы санскрита в интернете. Какая лучше на ваш взгляд ?

----------


## Гададхара Пандит дас

Сложно сказать, надо искать что Господь пошлет.

----------

